# Words for WoodBarterites - 4/10/16 Justallan's edition



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, how about to just keep it nice and easy we go with the southern word........
CRUNK This isn't the one in the dictionary meaning "crazy drunk" or something like that.
The only folks that I've ever heard use this word are from the south and I might have mentioned it on here. Let's see who can figure it out.

The second one is definitely southern and you'll certainly have to use a southern accent to figure it out. This is only the southern pronunciation of it and not the correct spelling. 
FAR This word I suppose wood show action or could kind of be a thing, depends on how you look at it.

And for a third word how about
PEFFY This is just a simple descriptive word for something.

The first person to say what all three words are (in my little twisted mind) gets a little surprise. 
Let the guessing begin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2016)

"Crunk" is what you did to your car to go to town... "I crunk my car, and headed off to town."

"Far" is what you do to all the wood scraps in your shop that simply can't be turned no way no how... You toss them in the "far" and heat the shop with them. While it sounds similar to "Tar" they ain't related, that's them round things on that vehicle what you crunk and took to town this morning. Although they too can be tossed in the "far" to heat the shop, it ain't recommended!

"Peffy" also commonly mispronounced Pethy (_an Ozark dialect variant for pithy, meaning full of pith... what a hairlipped redneck is when he drinks too much beer_), it is most typically used to describe a radish that has been in the ground to long and got a little tough to chew on. In southern slang.

Peffy more accurately describes a fruit or vegetable that is overripe.


I do not talk that way, although born and raised in the south, I spent 25 years in North Dakota. They all say I talk funny up there, everyone down here says I talk funny. I tell them ALL, I talk fine, y'all listen funny!! (_Oddly enough, folks in the north claim to understand me better when I'm drunk, folks in the south claim they can't understand a damn thing I say when I'm drunk._) I am however surrounded by folks that do talk that way all the time down here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

Well shoot, by all these responses I'm figuring I either offended everyone or you guys are settling with the guesses given.
If by chance anyone is indeed offended, don't be. I was raised by folks from the south and some would say I talk funny too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 10, 2016)

justallan said:


> Well shoot, by all these responses I'm figuring I either offended everyone or you guys are settling with the guesses given.
> If by chance anyone is indeed offended, don't be. I was raised by folks from the south and some would say I talk funny too.



It's still early, most of us are still sleeping if the night before.

"No officer, I done did not far my gun at him. Ifn I'd done did that I would have hit the son of a gun"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah, it's been pretty slow this morning... go away for an hour and come back and there's only 2-3 new posts.. Normally there's 2-3 pages in that length of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

Far is the only one I'm sure about. I can see Rocky being correct about crunk also. No idea about peffy.


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

No guessing even? Evidently I suck as this WOTW thing!
Anyhow, or possibly why there were no more response is @rocky1 is 100% dead on with all 3 words.
Crunk is past tense for have already started the car. "well come on, have you done crunk the truck?"
Far, just like I said is nothing more than pronunciation of fire. I first heard this word from my foster Mom sitting on the porch swing pointing at the clouds I think it was. I wasn't sure what she had said, but surely wasn't disrespectful enough to ask what she meant. I think she surprised herself a bit by using a word she'd long lost in moving from Arkansas and was so impressed that she used it 2 more times. I figured it out by the second, but she used it again, just to get it tuned up right. OOPS, got sidetracked.
Peffy, I thought anyway, is exactly what Rocky said. Over ripe, soft, dry or airy middle of fruits or vegetables. Peffy is to food kind of like punky is to wood.

AND @rocky1 the big winner of this half-assed orchestrated little game gets a whole week to come up with another word for us all, if you are willing of course.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2016)

Great job, Allan! Only reason I didn't guess is that Rocky beat me to it and got'em right.


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks, at first I considered one of them big fancy words, but thought who the crap am I kidding here. That and the fact that I don't know any big fancy words.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

Allan don't take it personally - forum activity is way down this time of year. You did a great job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2016)

Born in Texas, raised in Arkansas, and living in Oklahoma... Far is the only one I've ever heard. It's amazing how many differences there are in Southern dialects!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Allan don't take it personally - forum activity is way down this time of year. You did a great job.


I don't worry much and would do it again LOL. If I can amuse myself then it's a good day, if others or amused then all the better.
I heard the word "crunk" from a couple guys from Georgia. I guess I should have added that these guys go "Gator Whompin'" as a drinking activity, so possibly it's origins are from way the heck up the bayou, swamp or whatever it is they have down there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry...I was out with the grandkid all day....playing in the mud. 
Nice job rocky...good words Allan.


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Sorry...I was out with the grandkid all day....playing in the mud.
> Nice job rocky...good words Allan.


I don't know if they were the best words in the world, but I choose to have fun in life and feel by changing up the "word host" every week it will keep it interesting as to what we'll be seeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 10, 2016)

Fun words, Allan 

I tried guessing before scrolling down to see if anyone else had answered -- of course my guesses were wrong, but since I kind of like my shot at crunk I'm going to offer it anyway 

IMO, crunk _*should *_mean "broke, busted" ... as in "your bandsaw is crunk", and "well it wasn't crunk till you tried to push a 12 inch thick slab of wet mulberry through it". (German and Yiddish use "krank" or "krenk" for broken or sick -- I expect @SENC knows that the German for hospital is Krankenhaus.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Fun words, Allan
> 
> I tried guessing before scrolling down to see if anyone else had answered -- of course my guesses were wrong, but since I kind of like my shot at crunk I'm going to offer it anyway
> 
> IMO, crunk _*should *_mean "broke, busted" ... as in "your bandsaw is crunk", and "well it wasn't crunk till you tried to push a 12 inch thick slab of wet mulberry through it". (German and Yiddish use "krank" or "krenk" for broken or sick -- I expect @SENC knows that the German for hospital is Krankenhaus.)



Upon a time "crank" used to be a ribald reference to the male appendage. So I suppose making woopie to a woman might said to be translated as _"After champagne and an old black and white Bogart movie, I crunked her to a deep, happy sleep ...." 
_
Someone crank up the music

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got a nephew that uses the first two religiously. Of course they threw him out of school when he was in the 5th. grade because he was disruptive in class and his no minded mother threatened to whip half the teachers and all the administration at the school, if they didn't quit picking on her little angel. Let's just say she didn't do him any favors. (_Oh... yes she is a redneck, but she is originally from Ohio!_)

The Peffy/Pethy is pretty common in description of radishes in these parts... Doesn't take a radish long to grow, so of course they get over ripe real easy. And, in our light sandy soils here in north Florida, with lots of rainfall, they gotta stay in the ground for a while to get hard or "woody"; they get peffy real quick..

Speakin of Georgia and Gator Whompin, I'm only 11 miles from the Georgia line, due south of the Okefenokee Swamp, some of you may have seen this one...






Well, that's about 30 miles north of me. While I don't have anything like that in the backyard, and I don't have a clue what Gator Whompin is about. I do have 6 little gators in the fish ponds back there. Range in size from 2 1/2' to about 5'. They're a blast on a bass rod too, believe me! Cannot resist top water baits either. Spinner bait or a Buzz bait, they'll come from clear across the pond, chase it all the way up on the bank, simply cannot resist it!!


I'll see what I can dream up for a word, I'm sure I can find lots of southern words for everyone's amusement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Born in Texas, raised in Arkansas, and living in Oklahoma... Far is the only one I've ever heard. It's amazing how many differences there are in Southern dialects!



Oh yes... Spent 3 years in Uncle Sam's Air Force stationed at Biloxi, MS. They thought I talked funny too! From Mobile west you hear a great deal of Cajun influence in the dialect.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

Stationed in Mobile 3 years and went to Biloxi during leave a couple times to catch a Mac flight to party in other cities - this was before the internet use your imagination.


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

_


duncsuss said:



Fun words, Allan 

I tried guessing before scrolling down to see if anyone else had answered -- of course my guesses were wrong, but since I kind of like my shot at crunk I'm going to offer it anyway 

IMO, crunk *should *mean "broke, busted" ... as in "your bandsaw is crunk", and "well it wasn't crunk till you tried to push a 12 inch thick slab of wet mulberry through it". (German and Yiddish use "krank" or "krenk" for broken or sick -- I expect @SENC knows that the German for hospital is Krankenhaus.)

Click to expand...

If we were standing in your kitchen and you pointed at an old busted up dishwasher and said, "I done crunk the heck right out of that thing" I'd understand perfectly.



Kevin said:



Upon a time "crank" used to be a ribald reference to the male appendage. So I suppose making woopie to a woman might said to be translated as "After champagne and an old black and white Bogart movie, I crunked her to a deep, happy sleep ...." 

Someone crank up the music

Click to expand...

I suppose it fits here as well, if I was standing with someone in their kitchen and they pointed at an old busted up dishwasher and said, "I done crunk the heck right out of that thing" again, I'd understand perfectly.



_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2016)

I love how Allan repeats himself differently to get the point across...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 10, 2016)

2 birds, 1 stone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Stationed in Mobile 3 years and went to Biloxi during leave a couple times to catch a Mac flight to party in other cities - this was before the internet use your imagination.



I was there '76-'79, went to Mobile to a Rush concert once. Never seen so many law enforcement officers at public gathering in my life. Had it at a basketball stadium somewhere there in town. Otherwise passed through Mobile every trip back and forth home, which was a bunch of them only being 6 hours from home. Was a lot of weekends I'd get off on Friday afternoon, stop at McD's on the way out of town, be home by midnight, help the old man all weekend, eat supper with the folks Sunday night, and head back.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 10, 2016)

justallan said:


> 2 birds, 1 stone.


You crunk both birds with one stone? That takes skill

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------

